# Vintage Halloween :)



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

I've decided this year I'm going to do a "vintage Halloween" setup until just before Halloween...Beistle cutouts (just bought a bunch that I remember)...I'm going to have those up all over the front of my house. 

Since autumn doesn't really come here to SoCal I won't put up my basic autumn stuff outside until the day after H'ween. That will give me something exciting to do on that "down" sort of day to prepare for Thanksgiving and all the colored leaves. 

Anybody have any great 70s ideas for vintage H'ween decor? ETA: Like in my graveyard?


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Wish I had some ideas for ya Mel.. I don't do the vintage thing but I know you love Skellies and I have a light up skeleton you can have... if ya think you could use it..


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

You do? Tubular! Thanks Kim!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Love the idea and older blow molds would work well. Got to tell you , you brought a smile to my face with the use of 'Tubular!'


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

Bwah!  I didn't even realize I wrote "tubular"!


----------



## weeping angel (Oct 27, 2012)

I was just looking for those jointed cardboard skeletons on ebay yesterday, like what I grew up with. I remember a big cardboard pumpkin with round eyes. A vintage haunt sounds cool! My Aunt, who inspired my love for all things Halloween and the original haunter in our family, used to make paper mache life-size characters. Maybe some black cat wood cut outs? And witch cut outs? With lights set in front of them to cast nice shadows.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i love beistle cut outs. they store nicely and you can find them every where for a reasonable price. and they are really cool looking. i also second blow molds from that time period.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks, you guys!


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

That's a really interesting idea - you could take the vintage Beistle jointed cut outs and enlarge them to make walk-through sized ones for your yard mounted on wood. Never thought of that before, but I bet it would be charming. I love that old look.


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

If you look on Amazon, there's a book called Folk Art Halloween by Bethany Lowe. She gives a lot of good decorating ideas and craft projects that have that vintage feel. Also, check out the Halloween/fall issue of Country Sampler magazine when it comes out this year. Usually they start having fall ideas in their August magazine. Other than that, I would suggest scouring Ebay and yard sales. The best time to buy vintage Halloween stuff on Ebay is during the "off" season as the majority of people are not thinking to look for it. I have found a lot of good deals on vintage Rosbro and E. Rosen plastics and Halloween blowmolds during the winter and spring when shoppers are more preoccupied with Christmas and Easter. There's more out there during the Halloween season, but it's guaranteed to cost you more too.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

For vintage Halloween decorating I like these ideas.


----------



## Alleydweller (Jan 18, 2013)

Love that vintage stuff, Scareme! Are these photos of a personal collection?


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Love the cutouts and the blow molds, anything black and orange would be fabulous...Here's my pinterest board, hopefully you can find something you like (I think I remember pinning a couple crafts too) http://m.pinterest.com/dawnrb/halloween-vintage/


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

Oh my gosh, GREAT ideas and links, thank you, everyone!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I own more than a few of those old Ben Cooper/Collegeville costumes & masks. Last year I put 2 Bluckies in the car in the driveway with the masks on them. I didn't realize they were GID masks until the streetlight hit them & it actually looked pretty cool.

You can get the costumes & masks on Ebay or Etsy & they've not as expensive as you'd think unless you're buying something super collectible like Star Wars, Star Trek or something along those lines. Put them on forms or Bluckies, bodies, in the trees, on other things or whatever you can think of in the yard, on the porch, wherever.

Here's pics of what I did with a few masks (click on them to embiggen):


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Alleydweller said:


> Love that vintage stuff, Scareme! Are these photos of a personal collection?


I wish. They are just some pictures I've been collecting for ideas, We've gotten a house that was built in 1892, so I've started to collect vintage Halloween items to decorate it.


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

I am a sucker for that Beistle stuff! I have a few pieces, some vintage pieces I remember from the 70's. I think a lot of the stuff they put out around that time has never been surpassed--just beautiful designs. Those jack o lanterns and glow skeletons--gorgeous.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

At the risk of sounding like a complete idiot, what exactly are blow molds?


----------



## weeping angel (Oct 27, 2012)

dbruner, hopefully this link will work:

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odk...313&_nkw=vintage+halloween+blow+mold&_sacat=0

Molded plastic props in holiday forms, sometimes with a lightbulb inside. Once you see them, you realize you already know what they are, but just didn't know the name of them!


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2013)

Love Vintage Halloween!

Have you looked at the online catalog at Traditions Holiday Store? If you already know about it, my apologizes. If you haven't, take a look:

http://www.christmastraditions.com/Themes/HWeen/TradHall.htm

This store has EVERYTHING. I have ordered from them 3 times and they shipped quick.

PS anybody looking for display ideas, this store has TONS of pictures and TONS of items. You can get lots of ideas looking at page after page of Halloween goodness at this store.

Sign up for emails, and they will send you coupons in your email. They send catalogs with coupons in them, too!


----------



## Sublime Nightmare (Aug 2, 2009)

This is the exact one my mom had and put out every year with these same cut outs that we would hang from the ceiling. Ah memories. I think everybody loves that nostalgic feeling.


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*I may have a few goodies for ya Mel! I however must dig them out from my garage though... Might be searching around mid July-August as thats my normal dusting off of my props!  Just remind me if I forget as I often do these days... *


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

ter_ran said:


> *I may have a few goodies for ya Mel! I however must dig them out from my garage though... Might be searching around mid July-August as thats my normal dusting off of my props!  Just remind me if I forget as I often do these days... *


Ooooooooooo thank you!


----------



## RattandRoll (Sep 6, 2007)

I was at the Halloween expo in Houston and the trend in Halloween is definitely vintage designs.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

OMG! I so remember those crepe paper ones!


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin (Jun 20, 2010)

Love vintage Halloween Decorations.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

OMG! Such big cuteness!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

I have a few vintage pieces and am still trying to find good ways to display them. Blowmolds are great, and so are Motionettes - another item to get hooked on, lol. I also like the Beistles and the paper mache items. Here are some of my favorites:

A witch motionette in the first photo:


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I'd also like to recommend one of our own, Cre8ors Touch's shop:

http://thecre8orstouch.blogspot.com/

I've bought a couple of his creations & they're amazing. They're new but very vintage-y.

http://ewwlartgallery.blogspot.com/2012/08/goofy-spook-halloween-lantern.html

Here's some of what he's currently got for sale:


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i'm loving it all. 
pib,i have a similar witch, but with a propeller at the end of the broomstick, and she flies in circles


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Hmmm. That is interesting, Hallo. We had to make my witch a broom, since it was missing when I bought her at a thrift store. Her motion includes shaking up and down, and her eyes flash.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

I prefer vintage over most of the modern Halloween decor whether it be "original" or "reproduction". That's why I collect and display the blow molds and love the melted popcorn and die cut decorations. These items bring back so many enjoyable memories for me that I need to brush them away. lol I've found, that for me, alot of the modern decorations have made Halloween into almost a second fiddle Christmas. Halloween, in all it's themes, almost dictates a certain level of "old".


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Shadowbat said:


> I prefer vintage over most of the modern Halloween decor whether it be "original" or "reproduction". That's why I collect and display the blow molds and love the melted popcorn and die cut decorations. These items bring back so many enjoyable memories for me that I need to brush them away. lol I've found, that for me, alot of the modern decorations have made Halloween into almost a second fiddle Christmas. Halloween, in all it's themes, almost dictates a certain level of "old".


I agree. 

I'm not overly fond of the latest glitter overload on Halloween decorations but I love it for Christmas stuff.


----------



## Matt1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Wow guys and ladies! I remember so many of these from my childhood as well! I need to go over to Ebay now


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

RCIAG said:


> I agree.
> 
> I'm not overly fond of the latest glitter overload on Halloween decorations but I love it for Christmas stuff.


I agree! Although...I have seen and do have a few decorations where I think it's appropriate. But for the past two years, especially at Target it seems, EVERYTHING had glitter!


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

This thread has inspired us. Next year, the curtains behind the dining room table (usually black and purple for the season) will have the Beistle cutouts hanging at different heights from black thread, and a blowmold will grace the table, probably the jack with the witches hat on the wheat sheaf.

A little colorful sentiment to add some character to our usual study of shadow and flickering candlelight.


----------



## weeping angel (Oct 27, 2012)

Yep. Inspired me too. I bought some Beistle cutouts from ebay, just like the ones I grew up with.  My daughter is going to love them as much as I did, I am sure!


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

OMG yeah, Biestles hanging! I forgot that's how we used to use them for parties. Thanks Spats! Am totally doing them that way for my presentation.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Spats said:


> This thread has inspired us. Next year, the curtains behind the dining room table (usually black and purple for the season) will have the Beistle cutouts hanging at different heights from black thread, and a blowmold will grace the table, probably the jack with the witches hat on the wheat sheaf.
> 
> A little colorful sentiment to add some character to our usual study of shadow and flickering candlelight.



Nothing beats the orange glow of those tabletop blowmolds.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i'm not a fan of the glitter decorations either. i know they are very popular, but just don't do it for me. however, i was driving along and i went past a house that had a tree with a lot of glitter skeletons hanging from it, and i got to omit in the right atmosphere they looked very eyecatching. they were glimmering in the moonlight and swaying with the breeze. it was like a wow factor. well, nice to look at for sure, but i still wouldn't personally have glitter ones.


----------



## sublimesting (May 10, 2010)

My favorite Beistle is the jointed jack o'lantern that has green leaves for arms and wearing multi-colored bell bottoms. Cost me $35 on ebay though, so it only goes up inside the house to prevent sun damage.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

loved looking at all the vintage items,, brings back memories, I still put up a pumpkin blowmold I had as a kid, and one similar to the one pictured that was my MIL's,


----------



## weeping angel (Oct 27, 2012)

How do you put up the Beistles? I got 2 jointed little skeletons off of ebay, and in removing the flaked yellow tape at the tops of their heads, they were damaged. There's got to be something else I can put them up with.


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

Poster tack is better than tape, the soft gummy stuff either in blue or yellow. I use a dab of hot glue and string for hanging mine. I can peel away that hot glue with an exacto knife if I need to and have no damage.

One person I read about would paint any cardboard cutout with acrylic matt varnish - it made the cutout stronger, brighter and any adhesives used that did any kind of damage would take their toll on the varnish, and not the cutout itself.
The trick is to give the area that will be attached multiple thin coats.

When I purchase the Biestles this year, I'm gonna coat them with acrylic matt varnish. That way, when I hang them with hot glue and cord, the hot glue will only damage the varnish.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks for those great ideas, Spats!


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

Varnish...what a great idea...thank you, Spats!


----------



## Helena Handbasket (Oct 21, 2012)

I love vintage Halloween, too! I was thinking about making that my theme for my yard this year, but wasn't sure how to go about it. I'd like to make life-size versions of the characters you'd see on vintage Halloween cards, like black cats sitting on pumpkins, a cat or owl perched on a crescent moon a cool vintage witch on a broom, etc.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

Hallow all! There are many wonderful vintage Halloween images to be found with a Bing and a Google and an evening alone with your computer!  

To get you started, here is a beautiful collection of images from one if my fav Pinterest sites: http://pinterest.com/scarletbvintage/vintage-halloween/

*​Enjoy! *


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

http://poshposh.com/2009/10/vintage-halloween-decorations/


----------



## RattandRoll (Sep 6, 2007)

Helena Handbasket said:


> I love vintage Halloween, too! I was thinking about making that my theme for my yard this year, but wasn't sure how to go about it. I'd like to make life-size versions of the characters you'd see on vintage Halloween cards, like black cats sitting on pumpkins, a cat or owl perched on a crescent moon a cool vintage witch on a broom, etc.


This will be the year to do it! Vintage designs are very in right now


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm so stoked now for this. I can hardly wait. Thanks so much for the ideas, everyone.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2013)

CaliforniaMelanie I was working on my Curio Cabinets last night and I was thinking of this thread. I am starting the conversion in my "Halloween Room" so I started pulling out the pieces from 40s, 50s, 60s and up to fill the cabinets. We have discussed blow molds and Beistles but I also use many noisemakers, nut cups, candles, ceramics, old toys and all things vintage. When you pile in all types of Halloween decor it really stands out. Most all of my items were purchased from yard sales or privately by buying from people who are giving up the hobby. How is your stuff coming along?


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2013)

Check out my albums for vintage decorations ! Its sure to bring backalot of memories !!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2013)

I really like this idea!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

susieboo, I like the page you left to view. thanks


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

CaliforniaMelanie said:


> I've decided this year I'm going to do a "vintage Halloween" setup until just before Halloween...Beistle cutouts (just bought a bunch that I remember)...I'm going to have those up all over the front of my house.
> 
> Since autumn doesn't really come here to SoCal I won't put up my basic autumn stuff outside until the day after H'ween. That will give me something exciting to do on that "down" sort of day to prepare for Thanksgiving and all the colored leaves.
> 
> Anybody have any great 70s ideas for vintage H'ween decor? ETA: Like in my graveyard?


70's is vintage? Gee, thanks Melanie..now I am not old , I am vintage, I never thought of it like that.. hehehee


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Kelloween said:


> 70's is vintage? Gee, thanks Melanie..now I am not old , I am vintage, I never thought of it like that.. hehehee


Ditto same. Still, "vintage" is better than "antique."


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Another source for some things...

http://stores.shopretrodaddio.com/-...ath/240610776/start/1/total/30/Categories.bok

In the spirit of full disclosure, this is my sister's store. I'm not involved in the business, though I think it's pretty cool that she added a Halloween category


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

The Auditor said:


> Another source for some things...
> 
> http://stores.shopretrodaddio.com/-...ath/240610776/start/1/total/30/Categories.bok
> 
> In the spirit of full disclosure, this is my sister's store. I'm not involved in the business, though I think it's pretty cool that she added a Halloween category



I have noticed that over the past couple of years this style of décor is making a come back. I especially see it at the hobby and craft stores.


----------



## blowmoldcrazy (Jul 22, 2013)

I have a huge collection of the melted plastic popcorn and they get displayed in the windows every year!!


----------



## Matt1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Awesome thread everyone! This has brought my attention to a certain cut out I had when I was a kid back in the early 80's. I twas of Count Dracula and it scared the heck out of me! I remember his eyes were bloodshot and he was very evil looking. I've been on Ebay looking for it and can't find it on there! Would anyone happen to have any suggestions on any place else that might I try?


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

Love this idea! My husband and I are hosting a vintage Halloween party this year...so I will be following this thread closely. You guys have come up with some great ideas!!

Not sure if you have a home goods near you....but I found this awesome guy there. They had a lot of vintage decor that you may be interested in.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2013)

Matt said:


> Awesome thread everyone! This has brought my attention to a certain cut out I had when I was a kid back in the early 80's. I twas of Count Dracula and it scared the heck out of me! I remember his eyes were bloodshot and he was very evil looking. I've been on Ebay looking for it and can't find it on there! Would anyone happen to have any suggestions on any place else that might I try?


Matt was it just his head or a full body?


----------



## Matt1 (Aug 20, 2009)

It was just a head shot Gris


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

Gimme vintage any day! Beistle cutouts and Imagineering Vampire Blood and stuff. Love it, love it.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Trinity1 said:


> View attachment 164963
> 
> 
> Love this idea! My husband and I are hosting a vintage Halloween party this year...so I will be following this thread closely. You guys have come up with some great ideas!!
> ...


I absolutely freakin love this! How much was he, if you don't mind me asking? 


I don't know how I missed this thread! I adore vintage Halloween the most. Have you thought of using those plastic popcorn things? I'll have to find a pic lol

Ok here's what I'm talking about lol


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

MissMandy said:


> I absolutely freakin love this! How much was he, if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> 
> I don't know how I missed this thread! I adore vintage Halloween the most. Have you thought of using those plastic popcorn things? I'll have to find a pic lol
> ...


Omg...we had a pumpkin just like that when I was growing up!! I love it! My pumpkin greeter guy was $59.99 and totally worth it!! He looks even better in person!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

MissMandy said:


> Ok here's what I'm talking about lol


My parents still have one of these!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

That's actually not a bad price for the size. He's at least a couple feet tall no? Those popcorn things are great! I remember my Godmother had some for just about every holiday lol. I need to get me some, brings back good memories


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

auditor, your sister has cute stuff.
trinity, that guy is adorable.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Trinity1 said:


> View attachment 164963
> 
> 
> Love this idea! My husband and I are hosting a vintage Halloween party this year...so I will be following this thread closely. You guys have come up with some great ideas!!
> ...


ohhh, I want one of these..


----------



## DeadMonique (Feb 21, 2013)

Ahh! I'm probably the youngest collector of "vintage" style Halloween gear. I love old German die cuts to noise makers from the fifties to blow molds from the early 70s! Classic black and orange depictions of witches, ghosts, black cats and JOL just make my heart beat quickly  I'm posting from my phone now, but I have many inspiration photos saved on my laptop! Will upload some tomorrow


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

look forward to seeing some tomorrow


----------



## theworstwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

Sublime Nightmare said:


> This is the exact one my mom had and put out every year with these same cut outs that we would hang from the ceiling. Ah memories. I think everybody loves that nostalgic feeling.
> 
> 
> View attachment 148370
> ...


----------



## theworstwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

Sublime Nightmare said:


> This is the exact one my mom had and put out every year with these same cut outs that we would hang from the ceiling. Ah memories. I think everybody loves that nostalgic feeling.
> 
> View attachment 148369
> 
> ...


The middle pic is the one I referred to above.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

I don't know where you can find them, but I sure love them, the worst witch


----------



## theworstwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

Are they Beistle? I've looked for that one but not found it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2013)

The worstwitch those were indeed Beistle products and I think put out in the 70s. They were not put out for that long so you do not see them as often as the others Beistle made in that era. I can always keep an eye out for you if I see those. I find many Beistles and of course buy them everytime I see them.


----------



## blowmoldcrazy (Jul 22, 2013)

I think I have at least twenty of those melted plastic popcorn pumpkins, but one side on most of them is horribly faded then they get flipped around in the windows but I still love them!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2013)

Matt said:


> It was just a head shot Gris


Matt I may have one of these for you. I have the whole set and I think there are two of the Vampire heads. I will check as I bring them down this year from the attic.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi, everybody!

Well, I got a bunch of Biestles (the skeleton, of course, and others) and am very excited about them. I felt like I was holding my childhood in my hands. I also got these at Dollar Tree...I saw that someone else got them too (on the DT thread):









They remind me of decorations a little bit before my time...and they make me feel very sentimental. I do like the folk art idea, I love all the ideas on this thread. So I'm still looking!


----------



## Matt1 (Aug 20, 2009)

That would be great Gris! Just let me know what you want for one. Thank you


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2013)

I live and breathe vintage Halloween it is one of my favorite passions. My indoor collection can finally be fully displayed in our new home as we dedicated a whole room to the cause. I am starting set up now as it will take weeks to put the 100s of pieces on display just as I want them to look in a museum style walkthrough. I also will need to wire up about 75 of those to light in the display. I of course will add photos when completed but until then I will share a teaser picture of one of the curio cabinets we are currently working on. We still have pieces to add into this cabinet but you get the vibe of where I am going with my display. Everything is authentic and vintage in fact most of my pieces are from the 1950s and 1960s in the cabinet with the exception of a few I just adore that are from the 80s 90s. When I am done with set up at the end of Sept the entire room walls and all surfaces should have this look to it.


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

Oh yeah, Gris, some of those JOLs you have there look 1950's and 1960's...unusual designs that I have not seen before...the stylish mask and pirate-faced ones are sweet, sweet sweet!

You guys, just keep talking about vintage Halloween stuff and Beistle cutouts. I love that kinda talk!

Anybody dig Gurley candles? I was gifted with a few small ones recently and I haven't had a Gurley candle since the 70's.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

mr Halloween, those are all awesome
cmelanie, I think those characters are adorable. dt can have a lot of cute items.
gris, you have a very extensive collection just in that picture. I think I have a couple of the blinkeys, and maybe a pumpkin pail. all the rest are my wants. I can't wait to see the rest of your collection. 
tom, what is a gurley candle? is that like the little ghost candles? I loved them as a kid. now I see they put like characters of them out in blow mold form.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2013)

Thanks Tomanderson I love the hunt for these guys. There are many days I only find one little piece to add to my collection but it all adds up over time. I have about 30 or so more pails to dig out in the coming month but these by far are my favorites.

Speaking of Gurley candles I have a couple in that curio cabinet. One I love its a ghost popping out from behind a Trick Or Treat bag.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Omg I LOVE the way that looks, Gris!


----------



## blowmoldcrazy (Jul 22, 2013)

wow gris that is beautifully halloweenie!!! look at all of your blinky pumpkins!!! and tweat ,twick ,myrt, and bert are nestled atop an amazing collection of vintage halloween!! what an amazing collection!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Gris, I want to be you if I grow up.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2013)

Thank you all for the kind words. Auditor you gave me a good chuckle this morning and that's hard to do before Coffee HAHA. Many of the smaller pieces in that cabinet are oldies in fact the Union company in the 1950s made small injected molds (hard plastic) that were sold as nut cups and you can see many variations of those in there. I also love Bayshore items so the cabinet is filled with the 1960s goodies from little blow molds, pails a battery powered TOT lanterns. There are also some glass lanterns in there we traced to 1950s as well as some of our favorite oldie Beistles from 1940s era. I am working on a few ittle accents in that cabinet so I will still add some addition E Rosen candy containers from the 50s and a couple devil heads from the 50s as well. I think that will round up the little surface areas still exposed in that cabinet then off to the next one


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

The stuff Halloween dreams are made of!! This is Gristastic!!!!!! Love. Love. Love.


You did good Ogre.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Not to derail the thread, but Gris, I'm tellin' ya, coffee table book!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

shadow bat, I think he has one. 
auditor, you gave me a chuckle to.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2013)

Shadowbat Hallow is correct  I have it actually sitting on top of that very cabinet between the Pails along with another book called Halloween Collectables which is the Beistle equivalent to the Halloween Favorites Plastics Book  Thanks again for all your kind words.


----------



## blowmoldcrazy (Jul 22, 2013)

I keep drooling over your collection gris I keep going back to the picture and saying" ahhhhhhhhh maybe someday...."


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2013)

Thank you BMC and I really look forward to getting everything out. We started with our "smalls" cabinet and next we will move into lighting, Beistles, Mini blow molds, TOT pails, signage and Telco/Gemmy Motionettes. Then the larger vintage "hard to find" blow molds will be added with some additional animated figures. I anticipate the whole room taking a couple weeks to set especially with the little ones "helping" Daddy lol. Once this room is set we will build the stage area, window scenes, outdoor haunt and finally the Garage converstion to the mad lab  So much to do folks so little time!

I hope I can help give anyone on this thread vintage decorating ideas


----------



## blowmoldcrazy (Jul 22, 2013)

not fair that you already get to work on your display, I may put out some of my small molds on the coffee and end tables, they are going in the front bay window when everything is out but I think they will temporarily move to the tables and shelves until halloween


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

Mr. Gris said:


> I live and breathe vintage Halloween it is one of my favorite passions. My indoor collection can finally be fully displayed in our new home as we dedicated a whole room to the cause. When I am done with set up at the end of Sept the entire room walls and all surfaces should have this look to it.


That is awesome! Wish I had the room (and funds) to get that large of a collection and display it all. I hope you post pictures of it when you're done.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Gris, I just looked at your picture of your filled cabinet. What a great idea to put the Beistles down under the pieces. It shows off both. I have a similar cabinet, and need to get it organized now. How fun!!


----------



## DeadMonique (Feb 21, 2013)

Love the idea of hanging similar masks on a wall this way









I've got more inspiration photos on the way, just have to find them on my computer hahaha. And of course I don't have sources  been hoarding pictures for a while so I have no idea where they come from, sorry.


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Paint It Black said:


> I have a few vintage pieces and am still trying to find good ways to display them. Blowmolds are great, and so are Motionettes - another item to get hooked on, lol. I also like the Beistles and the paper mache items. Here are some of my favorites:
> 
> A witch motionette in the first photo:
> 
> ...


Does your witch make noise, like this? 
http://youtu.be/ILp7boOz1_A

I've seen those before. 
As far as vintage coming back: I have seen a comeback of the face masks in stores, in generic costumes. They're made with hard plastic, and elastic bands. That way, the band doesn't break, and you can use it again. 

I've also seen a revival of the cut outs, and small figures. I remember the crepe paper decorations from my childhood. 

Before inflatable was popular, I did see a lot of blow mold JOLs. There has been a rise in vintage stores. Halloween stores should have a vintage area. 

My question is, do you think the props are gonna go vintage feel, but with new technology?


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

dead Monique, that is a wonderful collection. I can see where that could be displayed all year round.


----------



## blowmoldcrazy (Jul 22, 2013)

amazing collection DeadMonique!!!! only if we had all those paper mache' pumpkins in the picture with the pin up girl.It is so cool that you leave your collection up all year!!!


----------



## Alleydweller (Jan 18, 2013)

Interesting how the older decorations are in a way more innocent, yet creepier.


----------



## DeadMonique (Feb 21, 2013)

hallorenescene said:


> dead Monique, that is a wonderful collection. I can see where that could be displayed all year round.





blowmoldcrazy said:


> amazing collection DeadMonique!!!! only if we had all those paper mache' pumpkins in the picture with the pin up girl.It is so cool that you leave your collection up all year!!!


Ahhh I WISH these were mine! Just some photos I've found over the years that inspire me in my decorating! I would take pictures of my collection but I'd have to do a major cleaning session beforehand, since everything is scattered around my whole house.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Mr. Gris said:


> Shadowbat Hallow is correct  I have it actually sitting on top of that very cabinet between the Pails along with another book called Halloween Collectables which is the Beistle equivalent to the Halloween Favorites Plastics Book  Thanks again for all your kind words.



No, I mean you need to do one! LOL


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

ohhh, you mean he needs to make his own book. yeah, he'd be the one to be able to do that.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2013)

Shadowbat said:


> No, I mean you need to do one! LOL


Oh ya maybe I should lol. I have enough stuff to fill a whole encyclopedia set HAHAHA.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

hollow said:


> Love Vintage Halloween!
> 
> Have you looked at the online catalog at Traditions Holiday Store? If you already know about it, my apologizes. If you haven't, take a look:
> 
> ...




What a cool retail website. They have really lovely products.

BTW - what a super fun theme. CaliforniaMelanie please, please, please, post pics when your done.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2013)

Here is a bit more "inspiration" I was able to get it all wired up this week and glowing nice  Personally I think when you decorate vintage its great to light some pieces and leave others unlit as it makes a great looking scene.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

What a beautiful orange glow emanating from your display case, Gris. This will definitely serve as my inspiration for rearranging my display cabinet.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2013)

Thanks Paint! My cabinet is not a lighted cabinet so I improvised and used orange Halloween rope light to line the inside. I was happy with the look I think.


----------



## Helena Handbasket (Oct 21, 2012)

That's awesome!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

NOTHING is more atmospheric than the orange glow of blow molds.


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

What a fabulous display, Mr. Gris!!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

That picture makes me feel at home, Gris. I have such a serene feeling looking at it.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

mr gris, WOW! blow molds. even if they're not everyone's choice, I bet they still appreciate the look when they're all displayed. and it gives more for us.


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

Mr. Gris that looks fantastic!! I do agree that leaving some pieces unlit adds to the overall affect.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

man, can you imagine that cabinet with everything lit. it would look on fire. whoa. this is just right


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2013)

Thanks you everyone  I am pulling standard décor off the walls today and bringing in more from the attic. The room is getting very....ORANGE.


----------



## blowmoldcrazy (Jul 22, 2013)

this is what I've been doing with my halloween cutouts


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

blowmoldcrazy said:


> this is what I've been doing with my halloween cutouts
> View attachment 166215
> View attachment 166216
> View attachment 166217


This is a really good idea! There are a few vintage cut outs I've been thinking of hunting down and buying and now I may have to get them and do this! It's a clean, fancy look and it protects the cutouts from getting all bent and torn. Looks like I have a new project forming...


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2013)

Great work BMC I too like that style of displaying your Die Cuts.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2013)

Today we are adding the next haul of vintage plastics from the Attic into the Halloween room


----------



## Plague (Aug 27, 2008)

those haunted trees and haunted house ones I have never seen before...

Quite jealous.


----------



## Tinaspaintedlady (Aug 7, 2008)

Vintage is the only way to go for me and I am just loving the blowmolds !!!


----------



## Spooky McWho (Jul 25, 2013)

I truly love your displays Mr Gris. Looking at them bring back so many great halloween memories and remind me of why I fell in love with this holiday as a child. I can't wait to see more!


----------



## Juno_b (Aug 7, 2009)

Mr. Gris said:


> Today we are adding the next haul of vintage plastics from the Attic into the Halloween room


I am in complete awe of your collection!


----------



## blowmoldcrazy (Jul 22, 2013)

thanks everyone!!! my paper decorations aren't vintage they are repro's but I still love them Gris you are soooooooo lucky to have all of those!!!!!! you even have three spooky trees!! I am so jealous of other people's collections...... ahhhhhhhh maybe I'll have as much vintage as you gris...someday


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I love what you did with the frames, bmc! 
Here's what I did today.....that comforting orange glow


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

bmc, I love you did that with your cutouts. nice way of displaying them. there's something about the witch on the right and the frame. they seem to compliment each other. that's my fave
gris, some people have a green thumb, I think you have a magical thumb yourself
miss mandy, that is such a lovely color of orange. your décor is fabulous
I might just mention, anyone here that likes blow molds might want to check out and join our blow mold group. everyone is welcome


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2013)

Thank you for the kind words on my collection everyone. The Spooky Trees are made by a company in the 90s called Trendmasters. They made great foam decorations. The haunted house is actually very detailed and a true favorite of mine. The House is made by Union Products and it was a signed Don Featherstone collection piece. 

Miss Mandy!!!!! I want to sip hot ciders in there!! I was thinking of you and that darn broken Ceramic ghost this afternoon....I may just have something that needs to head your way that I found in the attic today.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks hallo and Gris  It's nice to have people on here that appreciate it. The hubs asked me if I was done decorating, I said yes..... and he said thank God  What a pooper. That broken ghost was a bummer! I tried gluing him back together, but there's still tiny pieces missing


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

Miss Mandy...I love our decor!! Where did you find those cut outs?


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Trinity1 said:


> Miss Mandy...I love our decor!! Where did you find those cut outs?


Thank you  I purchased those at iParty, which is now Party City lol. They had them every year, so I'm hoping Party City will have them as well! I believe PartyCheap.com also carries vintage cutouts like that.


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Vintage paper lantern patterns: http://urbandebris.typepad.com/urban_debris_journal/2008/10/halloween-paper-lantern-free-vintage-pattern.html


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2013)

More vintage decor down from the attic! I thought I would take a quick photo of it before it starts running about the house


----------



## digbugsgirl (Aug 15, 2007)

Nice stuff Gris!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Gris, I am anxious to see how you display your motionettes too.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2013)

Thanks Digs! Paint I am trying to actually figure out where the heck to showcase them at!? I debated pulling out my life size arcade machine and putting in shelving for the time being but I want to keep playing old school games while surrounded by Halloween  I will have to do some brainstorning


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

gris, motionettes, blow molds. sigh, they are so nice


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

My mother has a motionette that I've adored since she first bought in back in 88' or 89'. She says I can have when it she dies lol No fair! And Mr. Gris over here found the same exact one


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Does anyone think that the Halloween stuff has a vintage feel? In the masks, especially. They're using harder materials.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

Wow! This thread has just grown and grown and grown! I just wanted to thank everybody!


----------

